# Rumor: Kobe wants Cassell



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe Bryant has privately asked the Lakers to make a run at Clips free agent guard Sam Cassell, according to AM 570's David Vassegh. Cassell would like to return to the Clippers but so far they haven't given him more than a one-year offer.

http://www.benmaller.com/


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

are you listening Sam?


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

Sam would be a great addition, although I don't know if the Lakers will go that route since they seem to be more interested in locking up a younger Marcus Banks.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Sam has 1, max 2 years left on his back. The clips know that, and no way there gonna give him a multi year deal.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Farmar
Smush
Banks (if signed)

do we even have a room for Cassell?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Farmar
> Smush
> Banks (if signed)
> 
> do we even have a room for Cassell?


We would sign Cassell instead of Banks...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Farmar
Smush
Sasha
Cassell?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

going for cassell is such a waste... i dont think he'll take the MLE from us either.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We would sign Cassell instead of Banks...


Sure about this?... coz I like The Alien.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Personally, I'd rather see us get Banks. Cassell is a guy that can help us for one or two years, and in reailty, we probably aren't going to win the title next season or the year after. We need a guy who can help us for three or four years...and that's Marcus Banks.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I definitely don't think Cassell is the answer. At this point in his career, he is little more than a stop-gap solution for a playoff team looking to make the transition into an elite playoff team. The Lakers need to find their PG of the future. If that's Farmar or Banks, fine. If it's not one of those two players, that doesn't change the fact that Cassell is not ideal for a team still searching for its identity.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Maybe he can help Farmar and Smush be better pgs?
I mean, Shaun Livingston is gonna be one of the premier PGs cuz Cassell helped him a bit....


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Cassell is definitely way better than Banks, IMO


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Steez said:


> Maybe he can help Farmar and Smush be better pgs?
> I mean, Shaun Livingston is gonna be one of the premier PGs cuz Cassell helped him a bit....


how can you say that? he showed promise during his rookie season (cassell was not there), but he was injured for much of it..


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm with Kobe on this one - let's get Cassell if we can. Great and clutch shooter, great competitor and leader, mentor to Farmar, starting pg on multiple world championship teams, still has game...easy call for me. Could be one of the final pieces that returns us to a championship level while Farmar is groomed to take over. Isn't good shooting at pg critical in the triangle?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

We could sign Cassell to a multi-year deal and have Sasha/Famar developing to take over after Cassell is out. Doesn't sound that bad to me. But signing him really doesn't help our defensive needs at PG. Without being able to stop Parker/Nash/Whoever-Dallas-uses we're not going anywhere.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey at least Cassell can go at Nash/Parker on the offensive end.

Smush couldnt score on Nash or defend him.

If we sign Cassell, whos gonna go, Sasha, McKie or Smush?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Teezy said:


> Cassell is definitely way better than Banks, IMO


No kidding...ya think?

The point is that Cassell would be around for 2yrs at most, while Banks could play 10 more years in the league. Considering we aren't likely to win the title next season, and Cassell's skills will be whittled down in two years, choosing Banks makes a whole lot more sense.

I hope to hear that we've reached an agreement with Marcus as early as Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

I think cassell is made for the clippers more then the lakers....my vote goes to Banks.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

If Kobe thinks Cassell would help the Lakers, then im down for it. Eitherway you cant go wrong with either Banks or Cassell, im juust glad we're not signing MIke James.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> No kidding...ya think?
> 
> The point is that Cassell would be around for 2yrs at most, *while Banks could play 10 more years in the league*.


Are you sure the Lakers will be signing Lebron James, Damian? If not, who the heck cares about Banks 10 years from now? Banks has proven d***. Cassell is a winner. I'd take my chances with Cassell for 2 years. Screw Banks for 10.



> Considering we aren't likely to win the title next season, and Cassell's skills will be whittled down in two years, choosing Banks makes a whole lot more sense.


Not really, if you wanna see the Lakers contending. Who is Banks, anyway? what has he proven? Kobe won't be here forever. Are you imagining a Banks-Kobe tandem 4 years from now?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think we do sign Cassel and Banks if we can becuase Cassel will be a great mentor for all of our guards then after his one or two years is up he can become part of the coaching staff.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2505206

4. Where the actual free agents go 

• A full column devoted to the summertime challenges facing the Clippers is available on ESPN.com's Free Agency page. The condensed version: Sam Cassell is a free agent, coach Mike Dunleavy is entering the final year of his contract and long-suffering Clipper Brand-wagoners fear that Sam I Am won't be retained and/or that Dunleavy won't be extended. That would be problematic because Cassell and Dunleavy, along with Elton Brand, were widely regarded as the main catalysts in the Clippers' breakthrough season.

Adding to the Cassell intrigue is the Lakers' alleged interest. One theory reverberating in the Staples Center hallways suggests that the 36-year-old, if he receives no more than a one-year offer from the Clips, will spite them by signing a multiyear deal with the glamorous team in the building, even though the Lakers' starting price can't rise above $5 million mid-level. Lakers skeptics dismiss the viability of that theory, figuring that Cassell's camp wants that notion out there merely to put pressure on Clippers owner Donald T. Sterling.

My take? I don't think Cassell is kidding. Kobe Bryant and Sam I Am would be a rather nasty combination, and Phil Jackson is certainly lusting for some additional veteran know-how after Kobe's kids couldn't finish off Phoenix after taking a 3-1 series lead.

Then there's this variable: Word is that Cassell is hiring David Falk to handle these negotiations. Which is either good news for the Clips, since Falk also represents Elton Brand, or a clear signal that Sam I Am will not be settling for a one-year deal.

• More than one executive who spoke to ESPN.com expressed surprise about this, but it appears to be a reality: Indiana's Peja Stojakovic has scarcely been mentioned lately in GM circles. Call it a strong sign that most teams see Peja as a lock to re-sign with the Pacers.

We've discussed previously that Stojakovic and best friend Vlade Divac would love to reunite in Los Angeles, with Divac now serving in the Lakers' front office, but that would require a sign-and-trade. If L.A. didn't have enough to tempt Indiana when Ron Artest was available, its chances of concocting a deal for the shooter Kobe so badly needs probably aren't worth discussing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Banks isn't going to fix our defensive needs at PG. Hell, no PG is the way the league is now. Our number one need for strong defense against PGs is an enforcer in the lane, something we do not have. In my opinion, maintaining our current frontcourt is a mistake. Kwame is a terrible help defender and likely will never develop any sort of shotblocking skill. Mihm blocks a few, but is hardly an enforcer. Turiaf will soon be a quality help defender IMO, but is not much more than a workhorse with little experience at this point. Our only hope is that Bynum develops, but I'm almost positive that this will not be his breakthrough season. There is simply too much to learn. We need a shotblocker above a "defensive-minded" PG.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Banks isn't going to fix our defensive needs at PG. Hell, no PG is the way the league is now. Our number one need for strong defense against PGs is an enforcer in the lane, something we do not have. In my opinion, maintaining our current frontcourt is a mistake. Kwame is a terrible help defender and likely will never develop any sort of shotblocking skill. Mihm blocks a few, but is hardly an enforcer. Turiaf will soon be a quality help defender IMO, but is not much more than a workhorse with little experience at this point. Our only hope is that Bynum develops, but I'm almost positive that this will not be his breakthrough season. There is simply too much to learn. We need a shotblocker above a "defensive-minded" PG.


Banks is a great choice for this team, Chris is considered one of the better shot blockers in the league. Banks will defintily help us out come playoff time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unique said:


> Banks is a great choice for this team, Chris is considered one of the better shot blockers in the league. Banks will defintily help us out come playoff time.


 I stand by my opinion. We'll see.


----------



## Mamba81 (May 17, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks Kobe and Sam wouldn't work out? IMO thats just too much ego for one team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Unique said:


> Banks is a great choice for this team, Chris is considered one of the better shot blockers in the league when he learns to stop fouling. Banks will defintily help us out come playoff time.


better clarification


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i hope you guys take banks. cassell is ours.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope you guys keep cassell.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i hope you guys keep cassell.


we are in accord.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The more I think about it, the more I would prefer to have Cassell on the team over Banks. Heck, with the right trade involving Mihm, Cassell could make the Lakers a title contender.

If Ben Wallace signs with the Bulls, they would likely be willing to deal Chandler and one or two future second rounders for Mihm, McKie and either Sasha or Smush.

PG: Sam Cassell...Smush Parker/Sasha Vujacic...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton
PF: Tyson Chandler...Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum

Some people may look at a Chandler/Brown frontcourt and gasp, but IMO, that would be almost as beastly as Detroit's Wallace/Wallace combo. It would be extremely difficult to score on us inside, especially with Bynum and Turiaf coming off the bench. Cassell, Kobe and Lamar would provide the offense and we'd have two big time clutch players in Kobe and Cassell. I really think that team could do some damage.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The more I think about it, the more I would prefer to have Cassell on the team over Banks. Heck, with the right trade involving Mihm, Cassell could make the Lakers a title contender.
> 
> If Ben Wallace signs with the Bulls, they would likely be willing to deal Chandler and one or two future second rounders for Mihm, McKie and either Sasha or Smush.
> 
> ...


I too wouldnt mind Chandler


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Whats with all the obssession with a poor man's Kwame Brown? are we trying to improve or what?...Ill take a polished Chris Mihm over a underdeveloped, bust like Chandler please. We're already having problems with Kwame as it is, why make our low post offensive production even worst.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Chandler sucks. period.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Whats with all the obssession with a poor man's Kwame Brown? are we trying to improve or what?...Ill take a polished Chris Mihm over a underdeveloped, bust like Chandler please. We're already having problems with Kwame as it is, why make our low post offensive production even worst.


I agree. We need more offensive production with our bigmen.


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

Zero Hero said:


> Farmar
> Smush
> Sasha
> Cassell?


i personally do not want the lakers to get Sasha
Smush is good 
Cassell :'( another baby like Payton
Banks ...anythin as long as its not Cassell


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Whats with all the obssession with a poor man's Kwame Brown? are we trying to improve or what?...Ill take a polished Chris Mihm over a underdeveloped, bust like Chandler please. We're already having problems with Kwame as it is, why make our low post offensive production even worst.


didnt Kwame just recently get searched for sexual assault by the L.A.P.D. ...


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree if Kobe wants sam, thats the move we need to make, but we also need a proven player in the post, we have to many projects right now, with kwame, bynum, and mihm, turiaf.. lets try to deal for someone who might outrebound our SF odom, I dont like kenyon martin's contract but I do like the intensity he would bring to the team.. I'm not opposed to boozer either, move mihm and a draft pick, for one of those players, let kwame play the C..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> I definitely don't think Cassell is the answer.


Nah thats AI haha Jk

The only thing I dont like about Cassell is his poor defense. But one thing some people havent brought up is Sam's post game. He will post up smaller guys all day. And the triangle offense is very effective when there are a lot of post up options. If we get Cassell, look at all the guys who can post up and get easy buckets, Sam, Kobe, Lamar and Kwame.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Nah thats AI haha Jk
> 
> The only thing I dont like about Cassell is his poor defense. But one thing some people havent brought up is Sam's post game. He will post up smaller guys all day. And the triangle offense is very effective when there are a lot of post up options. If we get Cassell, look at all the guys who can post up and get easy buckets, Sam, Kobe, Lamar and Kwame.


in that case, why didn't gary payton thrive?


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

why not Cassell, he could help us now.. and help mentor Farmer for the future..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Whats with all the obssession with a poor man's Kwame Brown? are we trying to improve or what?...Ill take a polished Chris Mihm over a underdeveloped, bust like Chandler please. We're already having problems with Kwame as it is, why make our low post offensive production even worst.


Poor man's Kwame? Chandler and Kwame are almost equally pathetic, but atleast Chandler can rebound and block shots.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Poor man's Kwame? Chandler and Kwame are almost equally pathetic, but atleast Chandler can rebound and block shots.


Familiar with sarcasm Patchie? no? Hahaha.

Anyway, thats the point...why get another version of Kwame Brown who puts up less production on the floor.


----------



## HiFi (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like to see two things happen:

1. Active and formidable pursuit of a sign and trade for Al Harrington (might cost Lamar).

2. Sign Cassell or Bobby Jackson.

PG: Cassell or B. Jackson/Farmar/Vujacic
SG: Bryant/Evans
SF: Walton/Evans
PF: Harrington/Cook
C: Brown/Bynum

Needs the fillers on the bench, but that lineup could compete.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Familiar with sarcasm Patchie? no? Hahaha.
> 
> Anyway, thats the point...why get another version of Kwame Brown who puts up less production on the floor.


It's my job to defend the Bulls. Whether you're being sarcastic or not, my voice will be heard! 

Chandler and Kwame together on the court would be funny. Imagine those two running a fast break together. Imagine one of them on the left wing and the other on the right wing. If I was the guard running that break, I'd pull for a jumper. LOL.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyways, did anyone see on ESPNews today where they interviewed Sam Cassell? Maybe I'm late on this but I think he said he would love to play with Kobe. I couldn't really hear the specifics of it because my nephew was babbling about some disney show but he was talking about the prospect of playing with the Lakers I believe.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It's my job to defend the Bulls. Whether you're being sarcastic or not, my voice will be heard!
> 
> Chandler and Kwame together on the court would be funny. Imagine those two running a fast break together. Imagine one of them on the left wing and the other on the right wing. If I was the guard running that break, I'd pull for a jumper. LOL.


And that guard pulling for the jumper is Smush Parker? :laugh: 


Anyways a bit off topic, the New and official NBA basketball does offer hope for Kwame though, so people better not count him out. It's supposed to have a better grip than the previous one. I knew it, Stern is a Kwame fan all along.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> And that guard pulling for the jumper is Smush Parker? :laugh:
> 
> 
> * Anyways a bit off topic, the New and official NBA basketball does offer hope for Kwame though, so people better not count him out. It's supposed to have a better grip than the previous one. I knew it, Stern is a Kwame fan all along.*


I was thinking about that as well, Do you guys remember Mihm's 1st year with us, He had the exact same problem that Kwame has with ball handling... Hmmm wonder what he did to not have stone hands.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Unique said:


> I was thinking about that as well, Do you guys remember Mihm's 1st year with us, He had the exact same problem that Kwame has with ball handling... *Hmmm wonder what he did to not have stone hands.*


lotion and tissue


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Sam I Am re-signed with the Clippers, check out the Clippers forum.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

is it confirmed?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

> Cassell, the 36-year-old point guard and undisputed on-court general of the Clippers last season, late Saturday agreed to a two-year, $13-million contract, keeping intact a Clippers nucleus that lasted longer than the Lakers in this year's playoffs.


[MORE IN URL]


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ah crap this sucks.

They wouldve been so nice together....


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Kinda sucks, but it was expected. From what it seems like Lakers didnt toss a deal good enough at him.


----------

